# Problem with OTA station with Dish 222



## forthvacav (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a dishnetwork 222 hd reciever. The OTA antenna is mounted outside on the chimney. I have the coax coming from the OTA to the 222 reciever and also have a splitter inline taking the coax to my big screen hd tv. My OTA NBC channel is 12. When letting it go thru the 222 reciever the signal breaks up and I get the yellow signal lost screen. This is all the time, when the signal just goes to the TV not thru the reciever I have no problems. Any help on this issue would be a big help.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your OTA signal is weak, you need a better antenna or a pre-amp on the antenna you have.

When you split the signal you cut signal strength in half, which evidently puts the signal strength near the digital cliff for your 222.

A little bit more signal from a pre-amp or a larger antenna should help.

While the signal is split if the TV is OK, it probably has a little bit better tuner than the 222.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

The other problem is that the OTA tuner in older VIP222s is not very sensitive. I have both a VIP222 and a newer VIP211k. The 211k is much better at receiving and holding OTA stations.


----------

